
Understand Lucene to Understand ElasticSearch - guilhermelb
https://medium.com/@guilherme.lb/understand-lucene-to-understand-elasticsearch-85037d5b7577#0a2a-6f579ef7ae80
======
grogenaut
This is the barest overview of license indexes and no relation to elastic
search except a summary sentence at the bottom. If you have ever opened an
indexreader in license you know more than this article

~~~
binaryfour
Lol...came here to say the same thing. Beat me to it.

~~~
splittingTimes
Do you guys have some more enlightening resources? Thanks.

~~~
grogenaut
Any lucene book ever

------
LockAndLol
It seems like English is this person's second language and writing a blog is a
good way to practice. However, there are quite a few spelling and grammar
errors. I can really recommend "English Grammar in Use" by Raymond Murphy on
the subject. It is impeccable until the intermediate level and "Essential
Grammar in Use" is great for advanced speakers.

------
m3kw9
Probably best way is to spin up your own Elastic stack locally and attempt to
import And search a very large data set.

------
pixiemaster
all the slight differences between lucene, lucene ports, Solr, ElasticSearch -
thats the reason it will die. any reasonable database ecosystem just has
enough velocity to kill it in the medium, if not short-, term. e.g. postgres
with json fields.

~~~
free_rms
The Lucene ecosystem has been around since the early 2000s.. it's old enough
to vote if not drink.

Maybe eventually RDBMS systems will have full-text search out of the box that
makes it unnecessary, but until they do, any predictions of death are
certainly premature. (also, the lifecycle of indexed documents is different
enough from transactional records that it's not as easy as it sounds).

